# "Transitions Ahead, Prepare To Come About"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Another cool snap to start April off and it may be the last respite of cooler weather before we start heading into the seasonal warm up. Along with rising temperatures both air and water, we'll be heading for transitions toward late Spring and early Summer approaches. Texas saltwater anglers have many approaches to dealing with the heat. Wade fishing right now shines on soft plastics and artificial lures for big Spring Trout and the efficacy will continue all season long. July and August will find wade fishing keeping anglers cool especially on those days when the wind slicks off. Solid action for Trout and Redfish can be expected. Follow us on *Facebook*

*Night Fishing Adventures - Beating The Heat & The Crowds*

Another approach is "night fishing". It's an amazing adventure for skilled anglers and novices alike and it's an absolute passion among our guides. We're no strangers to darkness and moving around the bays and mazes of back lake marshes. I've always said "_Capt. James Cunnigham is better in the darkness than he is in the daylight_", ha! He's darn good in the daylight so there you have it. Experienced anglers enjoy wade fishing shorelines working artificial and topwaters in the darkness along with live bait when in season. Less experienced anglers might find a boat fishing trip more to their liking, keeping close to the ice chest under the lights. On *Instagram*?

There are many advantages to night fishing including less boat traffic and that tends to find the fish feeding and schooling in a more relaxed atmosphere. Check out *Night Fishing* for more information.

*Prime Bait Makes A Difference*

Primetime bait fishing for Trout is ahead of us and last years investments in our own bait holding facility should really pay off this year. This was a big move for us and one that insures we're bringing the absolute best bait to bare on a trip. Is this more costly, more labor intensive, more time consuming....YES! Then why do it? The simple answer to that question is "pride"! Check out our *Youtube Channel*

*Lodge News*

Late last week, we picked up our two new 20 x 8 Air Ranger airboats from American Airboats in Orange. They did an amazing job pulling the builds together ahead of schedule and they're just amazing. These are the big rigs that take us into the harsh elements with big loads and bring us back home safely. We made the cross State relay without any issues and the boats are already servicing our clients on fishing trips.

*Eyeing Duck Seaso*n

Of course our move on the two new airboats had a lot to do with duck season. Obviously, the addition of another high performance airboat in the core of the roster is designed to broaden our reach while enhancing the experience of even more of our guests. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

